# Xenith Endura Thoughts



## Rollin (Feb 21, 2007)

Anybody seen or ridden the Xenith Endura ? No one has one in Portland.
Things I like: Longer reach brakes for bigger tires.
Rack and fender mounts.
Tall headtube like the Roubaix.
Reasonable weight.
Looks.
Thanks for any input.


----------



## fatbastcaad3 (Jan 6, 2010)

hard to find this bike. I shopped it pretty hard. I've only seen one, not in my size. I rode the ventura race, which has the same geometry, though. Longer wheelbase, if thats what you're into.


----------



## Rollin (Feb 21, 2007)

Yea bikes in general seem hard to find this year. This one just seems
a lot like the Roubaix but with a couple more real world features. 
Looks a little heavier but not by much. I'm thinking this one would look
good in person tho. I went to a couple dealers here and they seemed
like they'd never heard of it.


----------



## fatbastcaad3 (Jan 6, 2010)

*geometry*

for comparison's sake, the Jamis and the specialized both have similar geometry and spec. taller head tube on the jamis, so you could ride the spesh, then see if you like it with a number of spacers under the stem.... 20mm difference in tube length.


----------



## Rollin (Feb 21, 2007)

Comparing say the 54 it looks like there is only 5mm difference unless
you take into account the longer steer tube with spacers.
I really like the Roubaix but I like a the couple extra features on the Endura.
Not to mention I'm not really fond of the look of the zertz.
Thanks for the responses.


----------



## francoaa (Mar 19, 2008)

My local jamis dealer had this in stock, very nice looking and love the color. I think it is blackcherry. I did ride a cannondale synaspe carbond 6 and it was nice. I did not ride the jamis carbon. I believe that at this pt in the season most dealers did not stock enough bikes which is usally the case for people who want to buy in the summer. For me I find this is always the case. I guess you need to research in feb, then look for whatever brand you want in mar/april and buy in april. This has been my experience.


----------



## Rollin (Feb 21, 2007)

francoaa said:


> My local jamis dealer had this in stock, very nice looking and love the color. I think it is blackcherry. I did ride a cannondale synaspe carbond 6 and it was nice. I did not ride the jamis carbon. I believe that at this pt in the season most dealers did not stock enough bikes which is usally the case for people who want to buy in the summer. For me I find this is always the case. I guess you need to research in feb, then look for whatever brand you want in mar/april and buy in april. This has been my experience.


Thanks, I thought it'd look good in person. Now just wondering about the ride and weight.
Looks like a couple SF Bay area dealers have some and I'll get down there soon so
hopefully I can get a look before next year.


----------



## francoaa (Mar 19, 2008)

Rollin said:


> Thanks, I thought it'd look good in person. Now just wondering about the ride and weight.
> Looks like a couple SF Bay area dealers have some and I'll get down there soon so
> hopefully I can get a look before next year.


I read article in bicycletimesmag on this bike. Check the web. Also one thing I read was that it can handle racks and fenders and different size tires. O my this is why I find the bike interesting. I did mention that I rode the cannondale and like it too. I might be hoping that maybe jamis in 2011 would come in with another version sora/tiagra with the same frame options.

I can not see this happening with any builder just yet. Its sad cause I believe all these companies will be playing the customer for at least another two years. What i mean by this not reducing the price to say even 1600. Just like what the electronic builders are doing with lcd's. I mean there was no pt. in keeping lcd tv so high for so long. So I believe the reason why they will keep carbon bikes high price for awhile cause they will argue that the cost of carbon oo please. I mean they were building carbon bikes ten years ago. No one bought one but they had the tech then. OO ya, I can be wrong on all this too.


----------



## Rollin (Feb 21, 2007)

Artificial inventory shortage. Companies keeping inventory low to hold
margins. These guys have the capability to make bikes. There has been
a couple bikes I'd of bought this year but would of had to wait. That kept
me looking at other options. If I'm buying a bike that I'll be riding for years
I want to see and ride it. Kind of a double edged sword for the manufactures
as low inventory to keep the margins up but surely has lost sales.


----------



## lovell (Jun 14, 2010)

I purchased a Xenith Endura 2 in April. I have ridden anywhere from short club rides to century + rides this spring. I absolutely love my bike. It is a great "all around" bike. Light and responsive enough to hammer on short rides, yet forgiving enough and outfitted for long rides. The wider tires are also a plus with our crappy Iowa roads. Handles gravel fine. No complaints so far.


----------



## Rollin (Feb 21, 2007)

lovell said:


> I purchased a Xenith Endura 2 in April. I have ridden anywhere from short club rides to century + rides this spring. I absolutely love my bike. It is a great "all around" bike. Light and responsive enough to hammer on short rides, yet forgiving enough and outfitted for long rides. The wider tires are also a plus with our crappy Iowa roads. Handles gravel fine. No complaints so far.


Hey thanks for the reply. I just got back from a week in Boston so didn't see it earlier.
I may have more questions later after I recoup.
I hope you enjoy the new ride and get lots of miles in.


----------



## bsilver (Nov 10, 2009)

*Jamis Endura 1*

I just purchased this bike last week. The best thing I can say is that it is really a very comfortable fast ride. I rode the specialized Roub..elite and the Canondales synapse carbon 5. I did internet research on the rest of the plush models in my budget of 2K. The Jamis just seemed to be a better fit and the dealer was very good in making a modification with a shorter stem. The other crazy part of my decscion was that the seat felt great and then I decided it must be in the stars for me to own this bike. I am riding 75 plus this Saturday and very anxious to see how we bond after a long ride.

bsilver


----------



## Victoria (Sep 4, 2010)

*Bought it, Love it*

I bought the Jamis Endura 1 women's bike in June, but had all the components (full Ultegra groupset) upgraded to the level of the men's Endura 2. I adore this bike and it was well worth the extra $800 for the upgrades.

I bought this bike because I wanted a lightweight carbon fibre bike that I could use for road riding but also for lightly-loaded touring. It was the only carbon fibre bike I could find with rear rack mounts. I also wanted a bike with a more upright position and a higher head tube as I am middle aged and have two fused cervical vertebrae.

The bike is a smash success. It is lightweight, unbelievably comfortable and a delight to ride. Not only is it great for touring but I am holding my own in a cycling club full of men 10 years younger than me who ride bikes that cost twice the price. 

If I advance in cycling and start racing I will probably buy a second road bike with a more aggressive, aerodynamic geometry. But... This bike for long distance rides is fantastic. After years of riding an upright hybrid I thought I'd never be able to tolerate a road bike.... But I have had no problems adapting to this one.

Don't be fooled by this bike's touring geometry. It FLIES. Sometimes I wonder if they hid a motor in it!


----------



## ncskiman (Mar 22, 2010)

I've been looking at the Endura 1. Anyone know the actual weight of the bike? Is there a noticable weight difference with the Roubaix or Synapse? Jamis' website lists the weight as the exact same as my Ventura Race. I can't see how that could be right since the frame is carbon and the components are virtually identical.


----------



## Victoria (Sep 4, 2010)

I don't know the actual weight of the bike... but I do know there was quite a substantial weight improvement (approx 2 lbs) when I upgraded the components from the Endura 1 to the Endura 2 level.


----------



## ncskiman (Mar 22, 2010)

Just bought a 2011 Endura 1. Switched the 105 componenets from my Ventura over, along with Neuvation wheels, carbon bar, and much lighter Conti tires. I've got to say this is an awesome bike. I really didn't expect to notice much difference from my Ventura Race (which is a great bike), however, the Endura has a much more solid and smooth feel. I had previously test rode a Giant Defy advanced 3 and for me the Jamis wins hands down...much smoother ride. 

The Endura weighs about a pound less than my other bike, but feels a good deal lighter... especially on climbs. I'll post some more thoughts on the bike after I've had some more time to ride.


----------



## bsilver (Nov 10, 2009)

*Conti tires*

I have a 2010 Endura 1 and looking to change tires in the spring. What model & size of Conti are you using?

Bsilber


----------



## jaco2 (Nov 4, 2010)

just got a 2011 endura 3. just a couple of 20 mile rides so far but seems good


----------



## ncskiman (Mar 22, 2010)

I ride the 23mm Ultra Race. They're nice riding tires....much lighter than the Vittoria's that come on the Endura.


----------



## rjhartman3 (Apr 7, 2011)

I just road a Xenith Comp 56 yesterday...It felt a lot more aggressive than my 2001 Jamis Ventura (steel) I've been riding for 10 years. I'm thinking about an Endura 3, but nobody within 100 miles has any in to test ride. Any thoughts on the geometry and if it still handles and is aggressive enough for drop the hammer 2 hour club rides? ( on average a 20mph average ride for 40 miles)


----------



## ncskiman (Mar 22, 2010)

The Endura 3 actually uses a higher grade carbon and more advanced lay-up than the Comp.

For me, my Endura 1 (with the upgrades I have done) has been perfect for 2+ hour club rides. The steerer tube is pretty long so it gives you plently of flexibility on how agressive you want your set-up to be. I found mine to be just as stiff as the Comp I test rode, but with a more relaxed geometry. The more I ride mine, the more I like it!


----------



## Victoria (Sep 4, 2010)

Absolutely you can hammer a club ride with the Jamis Endura.
I just did the 3-day, 375 mile Vuelta de Puerto Rico on my Endura 2.
Kept up with triathletes half my age who were riding fancy aerobikes that cost twice the price as mine. Average speed for our peleton over the three days was 25kph including lots of hills. I had no problem finishing and - more importantly - I wasn't sore. The Endura is a great long-distance bike, but your ego has to be able to handle the optics of the slightly more upright riding position.


----------



## Minnesnowtan (Sep 28, 2008)

bsilver said:


> I have a 2010 Endura 1 and looking to change tires in the spring. What model & size of Conti are you using?
> 
> Bsilber


I use a 28mm 4 Seasons because I have a Specialized Sequoia and need something to make up for the aluminum frame. :smile5: 

The Conti GP4000 in 25mm black (no colors) is probably your best bet. With black, you get the 'black chili' compound, the GP4000's vectran layer gives it flat resistance, and it won the Tour Test as the best tire, including testing rolling resistance. I said 25mm because the greater air volume should provide a better ride.


----------



## Minnesnowtan (Sep 28, 2008)

*Unique*

There is nothing (that I know of) like the Jamis Xenith Endura series.

Finally a CF bike that you can put fenders and a rack on. It will take 32mm tires WITHOUT the fenders, 28mm with. I find that 28mm tires are no slower than 25s or 23s, but this is highly subjective. 

The chainstays on the Endura are 415mm, more like a "plush" bike like a Roubaix than a light tourer like the Bossanova (425mm) or Salsa Casseroll (425mm). I mention this because my Sequoia with its 412mm chainstays can cause me to have heel strike with my Arkel Briefcase pannier. Of course, I have huge feet, men's 8.5 medium (42 or 43 metric). So if you get a rack, make sure it extends back enough.

The Endura is what plush bikes should be. Those who produce race bikes for non-racers are doing no favors to their clientele by eliminating simple mount points for racks and fenders. This bike has just enough utility to make it practical and enough raciness to go Cat 5 if someone wants to. There is nothing else like it and I would like to see more of them on the roads.


----------



## Textoad (Jan 24, 2008)

One year, over 2000 miles on my Endura 2. Only change was to Mavic Aksium wheels. Love this bike after getting off of a Cannondale Six 4. The Six was a much better race bike. But for club/charity rides and more than 2 hrs in the saddle the Jamis is a great bike.


----------



## Polyhedron (Jul 6, 2011)

I bought the Endura 2 over summer '11.
Love the bike. Love the position comfort.
Upgraded the crank to Force carbon at the shop.
Bought in western MT.


----------

